# Truck bed rodholder



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

This took only an hour to build using all PVC. I can unscrew it and take it off the truck when needed. Turned out nice, so thought I would share


----------



## CAJUN (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice and definately serves the purpose


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I like the way you mounted it. I hadn't thought about doing it that way. 

Be careful of low trees.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Watch out for trees or anything low!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Great idea. Those screw on PVC unions are great. I use them on all my outside pump/filter connections. Makes it a snap to replace a pump or any other component that fails.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Kwel


----------

